# Brauche Beratung zu Skimmertechnik



## anz111 (18. März 2017)

Hallo Zusammen!

Da ich im letzten Jahr sehr damit beschäftigt war, den Schwimmteich mit der Hand zu reinigen, überlege ich heuer den Einbau eines neuen Skimmers.

Zur Geschichte:
Ich habe schon einen Skimmer im Teich verwendet, diesen aber wieder ausgebaut. Der Grund dafür war, dass zwar der Oberflächenschmutz ganz gut abgesaugt wurde, jedoch in pürierter Form wieder in den Teich gepumpt wurde.
Dh. es hat keinen Sinn nur einen Skimmer zu verwenden und das angesaugte Wasser anschließen nicht zu filtern.

Was halten ihr von folgender Überlegung:
Einbau eines Bogenskimmers in den Filterschacht - dazu müsst ich den Beton aufschneiden und das System von Glenk installieren - siehe Fotos.

Um die natürliche Vorgänge zu schonen möchte ich den Skimmer nur ab und zu in Betrieb nehmen.

Andere Ideen?

LG Oliver


----------



## Lion (18. März 2017)

anz111 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen!
> 
> Zur Geschichte:
> Ich habe schon einen Skimmer im Teich verwendet, diesen aber wieder ausgebaut.
> ...



hallo Oliver,
das ist auch meine Meinung, Skimmer ohne Filter macht keinen Sinn.

Da Du schon einen Skimmer hast könntest Du diesen wieder verwenden, somit keine Skimmer-Kosten, 
und diesen mit einem eigenen Filter betreiben, Spaltsieb oder ...........
Lässt sich dann auch relativ leicht säubern. (spülen) 
Skimmer könnte dann kontinuierlich laufen und nimmt keinen Einfluß auf (wie Du schreibst) natürliche Vorgänge.

VG. Leon


----------



## samorai (18. März 2017)

Wenn ein Filter-Schacht existiert, wieso geht dann der Dreck wieder zurück?


----------



## anz111 (18. März 2017)

Hallo zusammen!

Im Filterschacht war nur die Pumpe untergebracht, die das Wasser vom Skimmer angesaugt hat. Mit dem bekannten Ergebnis.
Es wäre aber ein Leichtes, das System auf Schwerkraft umzustellen - also mit Einbau einer Skimmerklappe und anschließend das Wasser über einen Bogensiebfilter laufen
zu lassen. Ich könnte auch noch andere Systeme verwenden bzw. den gesamten Pumpenschacht zum Filter umbauen usw.
Das oa. System dürfte die einfachste Möglichkeit sein.

Ich will jetzt kein System dass permanent durchläuft, sondern nur eines, dass ich bei oberflächlicher Verschmutzung einschalten kann um mich bei der Reinigung zu unterstützen.
Bis dato hatte ich noch keine Algen im Teich, jedoch immer wieder starken Eintrag von der Oberfläche.

Also Ideen very welcome  

LG Oliver


----------



## Geisy (18. März 2017)

Schau dir mal das bzw. den ganzen Thread an.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/541587/


----------



## Geisy (19. März 2017)

Hallo Oliver

Ich hab mal in dein Bild gemalt für meine Idee dazu.
Braun ist eine Trockenmauer damit sich ein Graben bildet in den du das Oberflächenwasser saugst.
Blau ist eine Pumpe die dann in den Filter oder zurück in den Teich pumpt.
Grün ist ein Korb fürs grobe den du in den Graben legst, dazu ein Bild von mir unten.









Wenn die Stelle für die Pumpe zu flach ist kannst du da ansaugen und die Pumpe wo anders hinstellen.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## anz111 (19. März 2017)

Hallo Norbert!

Vielen Dank mal für deine Gedanken. Wäre auch eine ganz gute Idee.
Ich hab noch 2 zusätzliche Lösungen in Planung:

 

Bei der Lösung kommt das oa. System in Einsatz. Also über einen Wandskimmer läuft das Wasser in Schwerkraft über den Bogensiebfilter und kommt anschließend zur Pumpe. Dann um den Teich rum und auf der Gegenseite mit Wasserfall oä. wieder in den Teich.

Oder 2.

Ich mauere so wie du beschrieben hast einen Teil des Teiches ab und nehme denn als Skimmer bzw. setze anschließend den Wandskimmer ein.
Ich denke dass ist zwar effektiver, aber auch viel aufwendiger. Trotzdem auch leicht zu realisieren. Es gibt ja diese Naturskimmer. Bzw. ist das ja in dem von dir zitieren Threat  ja nichts anderes. Auch wenn zusätzlich noch die NG Technik verwendet wird.

 

LG Oliver


----------



## Geisy (19. März 2017)

Die Bogensieblösung braucht mehr Energie da du das Wasser wieder hoch pumpen mußt. Was mich daran stören würde ist das du dich ständig in das Loch bücken mußt um den Dreck vom Bogensieb zu holen.

Von Oase gibt es auch große Skimmer mit 12l Korb z.B. Profi Skim 100, finde ich aber auch nicht Ideal für dich.

Du hast da einiges an Bäumen außenrum und solltest darauf achten das die Lösung auch mit größeren Laubmengen nach Sturm klar kommt.

Frag doch mal @trampelkraut wie gut die Lösung mit dem Graben funktioniert.

Ich hab auch schon mal einen schwimmenden Skimmer gebaut der das Laub in einen Raschelsack pustet.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/luftheber-schwimmend-mit-skimmer.40749/

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## anz111 (19. März 2017)

Das Problem bei all diesen Systemen ist, dass es nur den großen Schmutz rausnimmt. Deswegen das Bogensieb...

Kennt wer diese Systeme:

1. Fiap
2. Biotop Bogenskimmer
3. neues System der Fa. Oismüller?

Guckst du:


----------



## trampelkraut (19. März 2017)

Hallo Oliver,

mein "Überlaufskimmer" ist ja auch aus der Not heraus geboren." Von der Funktion her bin ich sehr zufrieden damit, keine beweglichen Teile die sich verhaken oder verklemmen können. Der Schmutzkorb aus Edelstahllochblech nimmt ordentlich was auf, und lässt auch noch genügend Wasser durch wenn er mal voll Laub ist.

Wenn ich ihn nochmal bauen würde, würde ich die Rinne um 5 cm tiefer machen, denn so wie es jetzt ist darf sich der Wasserstand bei Trockenheit um max. 4 cm absenken damit es noch funktioniert. Bei einer tieferen Rinne kann man ja was einlegen um den Wasserstand zu regeln.


----------



## anz111 (19. März 2017)

Hallo Roland!

Vielen Dank mal für deine Nachricht.
Das mit einem Überlauf seh ich genau so. Problematisch wenn der Wasserstand mal um 10 cm tiefer geht, wenns richtig heiß hergeht.
Wie schon oben bemerkt, geht's mir nicht so um den groben Schmutz, sondern auch darum, dass so was wie Mulmpolster usw. aufgefangen werden könne.

Der Dauerregen und die damit verbundene Wasserveränderung hat im letzten Sommer deutlich gezeigt, dass es praktisch wäre, hier Unterstützung zu haben.
Mehr solls gar nicht werden.

LG Oliver


----------



## ThorstenC (25. März 2017)

Vielleicht kannst Du irgendwoher ein gebrauchtes Spaltsieb erwerben...hier ein kleines:
http://koi-live.de/viewtopic.php?p=567092#567092

Je größer das Sieb desto länger die Intervalle zum reinigen...Ein grösseres Ultrasieve wäre ggf. besser...
Liegen gebraucht auch unter 400..

Pumpe was passendes.für 10m3/h bei 0.5m Förderhöhe. Skimmer den Messner 200 mit Korb.
Aquaforte Ecomax DM..

Verrohrung in KG 125 und im Keller knackig auf 110red. für Schieber.
Wasser abenken...Kies zur Seite schippen...Folie vom Rand zurückschlagen...Rohre..Flansch im senkrechte  Teil..

Die Kastenskimmer haben für mich vor allem den Nachteil dass ich nicht weiß,  was ich da im Winter machen soll bei Eis.
Rohrskimmer ziehe ich einfach ab..

Aber selbst bei 0,2mm geht durch das Spaltsieb eine Menge Feinschmutz durch.  Als Pumpenschutz und Rückhalt von Laub,Libellenlarven und Fröschen aber schon ganz gut.

Es gibt ja auch gepumpte Schaumstofffilter...keine Ahnung was da gut wäre- zumal der Skimme ja nicht durchläuft.


----------



## anz111 (25. März 2017)

Danke für die Infos!l

Derzeit bin ich beim System von Glenk. Ist einfach nachzurüsten und mit 1100 Euros auch leistbar.
Noch wart ich ein anderes Angebot ab. Für meinen Teich sollte es reichen. Ich weiß ja noch immer nicht die Ursache warum im letzten Jahr so viel Mulm war.
Es gibt da aber die Variante mit dem vielen Regen. Aber auch da gehen die Meinungen auseinander. 

Ich würd auch gerne diese Saison noch warten was passiert. 
Lg Oliver


----------



## Zacky (26. März 2017)

Hi Oliver.
Was für Mulm meinst Du genau? Der Algemmulm, der sich in den Flachzonen bildet und dann nach dem Baden durch den Teich schwirrt oder der sich im Tiefbereich ausbildet und beim Baden aufgewirbelt wird?


----------



## anz111 (26. März 2017)

Hallo!
Letztes Jahr haben sich trotz Absaugung im Tiefenbereich so richtige Teppiche gebildet. Beim Baden wird da nichts aufgewühlt, da es zu tief ist.
Diese Fladen sind dann nach oben gestiegen und waren auch leicht abzukeschern. Aber sehr lästig.

Mehrere Teichbesitzer klagten über das gleiche Problem. Da die Sicht immer klar war vermute ich schon den vielen Regen als Verursacher.
Lg oliver


----------



## Zacky (26. März 2017)

Ah ok. 

Ich würde in Anbetracht des Neupreises eines solchen Systemes vielleicht dann auch schauen, ob ich nicht einen gebrauchten Ultrasieve III mit 2 x 110 Anschluss günstig bekomme und würde dann an den jeweilig gegenüberliegenden schmaleren Seiten zwei Wandeinbauskimmer installieren. Da deine Teichoberfläche ja recht groß ist, könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass ein Skimmer alleine das eh' nicht packen würde. So würde ich an den schmalen Stirnseiten je einen Wandskimmer machen, die Rohrleitungen jeweils gleichmäßig auf die lange Seite mittig ziehen und dort den Ultrasieve III stellen, damit die Wege annähernd gleich sind.


----------



## anz111 (26. März 2017)

Super Vorschlag!
Reicht dann meine 16000 l/h Pumpe?


----------



## Zacky (26. März 2017)

Ich würde meinen - ja. Die Wandeinbauskimmer (mit Ansaugverbreiterung - sog. Breitmaul) laufen ja schon mit 4-5tsd Liter ganz ordentlich und wenn die Pumpe nach Abzug aller Verluste dann 13-14tsd zieht und schiebt, sollte es ja funzen. Den Filterkorb der dazu gehört, brauchst dann ja nicht nutzen, da Du den Schmutz über das US III aussortierst.


----------



## anz111 (26. März 2017)

Des passt!
Gute Lösung. Danke


----------



## anz111 (26. März 2017)

Kannst du irgendeinen Wandskimmer empfehlen?


----------



## Zacky (26. März 2017)

Hi Oliver. Ich habe solche Wandskimmer wie auf dem folgenden Bild bei mir verbaut und diese auf DN 125 selbst umgebaut und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Kann man natürlich auch auf DN 110 machen.

   

PS: Habe sie auch selbst im Angebot, falls Interesse.


----------



## ThorstenC (30. März 2017)

Hier ein USIII- Spaltsieb- funktioniert auch bei 10m³/h..die Siebfläche ist aber größer als bei den "Kleinen" Spaltsieben.

https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...ginal-absoluter-topzustand/625694837-138-5092

Zacky was machst Du im Winter bei dem Skimmer um eine Einfrieren zu vermeiden? Einfach wäre es ja, wenn man den Skimmer und nachfolgende Technik irgendwie.."trocken" legen könnte....


----------



## Zacky (30. März 2017)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Zacky was machst Du im Winter bei dem Skimmer um eine Einfrieren zu vermeiden? Einfach wäre es ja, wenn man den Skimmer und nachfolgende Technik irgendwie.."trocken" legen könnte....



Ich lasse das Wasser einfach rückwärts laufen, da bei mir auch der Filter im Winter durchläuft. Alternativ habe ich die Möglichkeit in den Skimmer einen Lüfterstein und/oder einen 100 W Heizstab einzuhängen. Diesen Winter habe ich aber nur rückwärts laufen lassen und es ist nix passiert.


----------



## anz111 (5. Apr. 2017)

So Leute!

Wandskimmer sind einbaubereit...es kann losgehen.
So sieht der Plan aus:
Die Skimmer werden in Windrichtung in einen Abstand von ca. 3m zueinander eingebaut.
In der Mitte kommt eine neue Pumpenkammer mit Ultresieve und Pumpe. Ausströmumg einmal um den halben Teich bei der Buddhastatue.

Verbesserungsvorschläge?

Lg Oliver


----------



## ThorstenC (5. Apr. 2017)

Gute Konstruktion am Skimmer mit den KG Rohren!

An der Stelle hast Du wieder eine Klappe mehr im Garten.

Kannst Du den Filterkeller nicht hinten im Schuppen oder hinter dem Schuppen bauen?
Im Schuppen wäre ggf. am Besten.

Filterkeller Innen mind. 70 breit und 2m lang...Du musst an die Rohranschlüsse hinten ran kommen (da hatte ich 60cm Platzbedarf) und vorne für Pumpen, Schieber, Verschraubung und eine Möglichkeit den Schmutz abzulassen.
Da hatte ich eine billige Abwasserhebeanlage dran.....
Die Pumpe muss zur Wartung leicht erreichbar sein..
Guck mal in meine Baudoku meine alte USIII- Doppelanlage- der Filterkeller mit 2,65 x 1,15 Innenmaß war voll in der Länge ausgenutzt und hatte vorne drei herausnehmbare Stufen aus Holz um leichter reinigen zu können..

Lange Rohrleitungen sind nicht so problematisch (bei mir habe ich 15m vom Skimmer zum Filter) und kann man passend dimensionieren.


----------



## anz111 (5. Apr. 2017)

Danke Thosten!

Dann mach ich die beiden Skimmer vielleicht noch weiter auseinander?
Ansonsten passt der Standort schon. Den Filterschacht mach ich dann 2x1m. Ich kann ja was nettes drübermachen, sodass das auch nett ausschaut. Da überlege ich noch. 
Ich grab ja alles mit der Hand ...

Lg Oliver


----------



## anz111 (5. Apr. 2017)

Sorry THORSTEN


----------



## Zacky (5. Apr. 2017)

@anz111 

in etwa so


----------



## anz111 (5. Apr. 2017)




----------



## anz111 (11. Apr. 2017)

Frage an die Profis:

Ist es sehr nachteilig, die Pumpe nach dem Ultrasieve 3 neben diesem zu platzieren?
Es würde sehr viel Platz für den Bau des Schachtes sparen.
Ich würde sonst die Pumpe neben dem Sieve an die Betonwand montieren.

LG Oliver


----------



## Zacky (11. Apr. 2017)

...das geht schon...


----------



## ThorstenC (11. Apr. 2017)

Ideal ist es immer so dicht ran wie möglich und die Leitungen kurz halten.
Dazu benötigt man aber 30...40.cm mehr Schachtlänge- den man auch gut für "Stufen" nutzen kann zum bequemeren Sieb reinigen und abspülen....
Bei mir war die letzte Stufe auf Höhe des Zugschiebers.

Kopfüber ist das kein Spaß.


----------



## Mushi (11. Apr. 2017)

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/skimmer-ja-aber-fix.47541/


----------



## anz111 (13. Apr. 2017)

Hilfe....


----------



## Zacky (13. Apr. 2017)

Dein Filterkeller?


----------



## anz111 (13. Apr. 2017)

Ja genau...
Schön wenn eine Baustelle in der Nähe ist...


----------



## anz111 (13. Apr. 2017)

Noch ne Frasche....
Ich bau vor dem Ultrasieve 2 Zugschieber ein. Da macht es doch wenig Sinn, hinter dem Sieve vor der Pumpe noch einen Kugelhahn einzubauen. Der kommt dann nach der Pumpe zum Einsatz ?


----------



## ThorstenC (13. Apr. 2017)

Bei Pumpenausbau entleert sich ein wenig Restwasser vom US III in den Keller.

Kannst ja bei laufender Pumpe erst im Zulauf zuschiebern....kiste leersaugen lassen und dann Druckseite zu und Pumpe aus.

An Pumpen sollte man leicht rankommen für Ein und Ausbau.   mind 1x im Jahr Pumpe raus und entkalken..reinigen...


----------



## anz111 (13. Apr. 2017)




----------



## anz111 (14. Apr. 2017)




----------



## Mushi (14. Apr. 2017)

90 Grad Bögen? 2 x 45° kommt besser.


----------



## anz111 (15. Apr. 2017)

Dadaaaa


----------



## anz111 (15. Apr. 2017)

So Beton kann in Strömen fließen....
Aber heute nicht mehr...
Frohe Ostern!


----------



## troll20 (15. Apr. 2017)

Da ist doch soviel Platz, warum baust du den so klein?
Oder willst du ihn später als Vorkammer benutzen?


----------



## anz111 (15. Apr. 2017)

Da kommt nur ein Ultrasieve 3 rein und die Pumpe. Das wars dann.


----------



## anz111 (29. Apr. 2017)

Hallo!

Weiß wer, wo ich neue Dichtlippen für das Schot für meinen Ultrasieve 3 bekomme?

Lg Oliver


----------



## Zacky (29. Apr. 2017)

Gib mal bei Go***e ein "Ultrasieve Ersatzdichtung" - da kommen ein paar Treffer unter anderem dieser [DLMURL="https://www.ebay.de/p/?iid=371459855474&&&chn=ps"]hier auf Ebay[/DLMURL]


----------



## anz111 (29. Apr. 2017)

Danke...die sind aber fürs Sieb und nicht fürs Schott. Da sind so aufgeschraubte...


----------



## anz111 (29. Apr. 2017)

Oder ist es normal dass sich das Bogensieb nach dem Abstellen der Pumpe beidseitig füllt?


----------



## troll20 (29. Apr. 2017)

Na die Siebseite sollte sich nur so weit füllen bis der Schwimmer den Einlauf schließt. Also evtl. mal den Einlauf auf Bewuchs (Kalk , Algen) kontrollieren und genauso die Schwimmereinstellung. Kann natürlich sein das die Abdichtung vom Einlauf nicht mehr ganz okay ist.


----------



## teichinteressent (29. Apr. 2017)

Deine "Ultrasieve Ersatzdichtung" ist ja klassicher Kantenschutz.
In deinem Link aber mit Koi-Aufschlag. 

Sucht mal nach Kantenschutz!



> Oder ist es normal dass sich das Bogensieb nach dem Abstellen der Pumpe beidseitig füllt?


Muß ja. Wenn das Schott dicht wäre, würde es sich nicht mehr bewegen.
Im Gegensatz zur Siebfläche, ist das aber zu vernachlässigen.


----------



## anz111 (29. Apr. 2017)

Ja eigentlich ist es egal. Das herausgefilterte Zeug schwimmt halt auf bis ich es ausräume.


----------



## anz111 (29. Apr. 2017)

troll20 schrieb:


> Na die Siebseite sollte sich nur so weit füllen bis der Schwimmer den Einlauf schließt. Also evtl. mal den Einlauf auf Bewuchs (Kalk , Algen) kontrollieren und genauso die Schwimmereinstellung. Kann natürlich sein das die Abdichtung vom Einlauf nicht mehr ganz okay ist.



Der Schwimmer hebt nur das Schott. Mehr macht der nicht.


----------



## troll20 (29. Apr. 2017)

anz111 schrieb:


> Der Schwimmer hebt nur das Schott. Mehr macht der nicht.


Beim USIII aber es gibt auch welch wo sich ne Klappe vor den Einlauf stellt.


----------



## Zacky (29. Apr. 2017)

anz111 schrieb:


> Oder ist es normal dass sich das Bogensieb nach dem Abstellen der Pumpe beidseitig füllt?



Das ist normal, denn das Wasser läuft ja auch von der Rücklaufseite zurück durch die Pumpe in den US III, es sei denn, Du hättest ein Rückschlagventil in die Rückleitung/Teicheinlaufleitung eingebaut.


----------



## ThorstenC (29. Apr. 2017)

Und das Wasser läuft immer an den Dichtungen der Schieberplatte leicht durch. Das ist ja normal bei den USIII und würde auch bei einem nagelneuen USIII so sein. Bei Dauerbetrieb ist es egal, ob 0,5m³/h an den Dichtungen vorbeirieselt- im Intervall kann es eben ärgerlich sein.

Diese Dichtungsgummis habe ich nirgendwo einzeln gefunden- Hersteller oder Vertrieb anrufen.

Der Spaltsiebfilter von Cetus hat das konstruktiv besser gelöst.

Meine beiden USIII bekamen eine Dichtung aus EPDM - Folie an Schieberplatte und Gehäuse verpasst. War aber eine riesen Fummelei mit Tücken...
Bilder dazu irgendwo in meinem Bautröt.

Und dann machte ein Rückschlagventil wieder Sinn hinter der Pumpe.


----------



## anz111 (29. Apr. 2017)

So Leute!
Heute bin ich mal feddich geworden.
Einlauf mit Beipass gesetzt...plätschert jetzt so lieblich dahin. Der linke Simmer zieht besser...kann man aber sehr gut mit den Zugschiebern regeln. 
Aber wenn der Wind nicht mitspielt, geht gar nichts. Das war mir aber vorher klar u meistens kommt er eh brav von NW .

Ich schau jetzt mal wie das ganze so läuft und halt euch am Laufenden!

Lg Oliver


----------



## anz111 (1. Mai 2017)

Weils grad so passt:
So siehts bei Südwind aus 

  

  

Zu spät kann ich die Anlage nicht laufen lassen. Ich hab so ca 100 __ Molche im ST. Und hab um 22 Uhr 25 aus dem Sieb geholt....neugierige Viecher


----------



## anz111 (1. Mai 2017)

Wind hat gedreht.....

  

Irre was das Teil jetzt rausholt!


----------

